# Older - but interesting article.



## K831 (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought some of you might find some of his remarks interesting.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/boxing/6254902.stm


----------



## Odin (Aug 6, 2007)

''People who are saying it is street fighting don't really look at the techniques on the ground or - if they do - they don't know what they are looking at. 
"People talk about them being allowed to kick and use chokes, but you can do that in judo in the Olympics. Are the judo gold medallists street fighters? ''

I thought that was a good comment.

I agree with him though i dont see why people cannot be both a boxing fan and an MMA fan.


----------



## K831 (Aug 6, 2007)

Odin said:


> ''People who are saying it is street fighting don't really look at the techniques on the ground or - if they do - they don't know what they are looking at.
> "People talk about them being allowed to kick and use chokes, but you can do that in judo in the Olympics. Are the judo gold medallists street fighters? ''
> 
> I thought that was a good comment.
> ...


 
Those were the exact same points I thought were pretty good, too.


----------

